# Any Recent Success Stories?



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright Peeps?

Only a week until we are due out to look at rental properties in murcia but also going to try and get some time to look at some on costa blanca if poss.

Wondering as we are all full of doom and gloom these days if anyone has had/or has heard of anybody moving over recently and managed to find work, good accomadation etc.....

Also anyone dealt with murcia villas?

p.s Staying at the in-laws villa in Salobrena if anybody fancies a wee bottle of vino and a blether about the move. My wife and I always enjoy a good chin wag.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Alright Peeps?
> 
> Only a week until we are due out to look at rental properties in murcia but also going to try and get some time to look at some on costa blanca if poss.
> 
> ...


hi there we are moving to murcia on 1st nov and we are dealing with murcia villas as we speak they are very helpfull and have found out lots of info on my choice off schools for us . they are very good with comunication and go out of there wa to help .. as for work aparently it depends on your line of work but the construction isnt looking to good . although my hubby has contacted some one last week and he was told to phone when he gets out there and they will sort something out so that could be good, we will see . good luck on your move


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi there we are moving to murcia on 1st nov and we are dealing with murcia villas as we speak they are very helpfull and have found out lots of info on my choice off schools for us . they are very good with comunication and go out of there wa to help .. as for work aparently it depends on your line of work but the construction isnt looking to good . although my hubby has contacted some one last week and he was told to phone when he gets out there and they will sort something out so that could be good, we will see . good luck on your move


Hi we are planning to move to murcia may/june time next year. we got two ankle bitters aged 1 & 7 so would be gratefull for any info & advice on schools renting and work etc. we was looking at moving nearer to murcia itself. would like to keep in touch see how you get on etc, best of luck anyway


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

As I've said this morning on a couple of other threads, work on the Costa's is scarce. If you can afford not to work, fine, but otherwise I would strongly urge you to re-consider relocating to Spain until the economical situation improves.

The bubble has finally burst.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

lshilleto said:


> Hi we are planning to move to murcia may/june time next year. we got two ankle bitters aged 1 & 7 so would be gratefull for any info & advice on schools renting and work etc. we was looking at moving nearer to murcia itself. would like to keep in touch see how you get on etc, best of luck anyway


hi i will let you no how things go .. my hubby will commute for a while till things are sorted and we no excatly were life is leading us ... keep intouch and i will update how things are going for you gooooooood luck to u aswell


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Can safely say the bubble has well and truly burst here as well. Place i worked for went bust few weeks ago so just started at a large well known car dealership that may be going the same way. all the local shops are closing so very little work.

So we have a choice stay in central scotland and try to ride out the money crisis or head to spain to do the same know what i'm chooseing.

We have enough saved to tick over but i will still be looking for work but also have a couple of business ideas to research over their.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Drooby,

I'm fully aware of the global economic situation, including in the UK.

I am offering my advice as someone who has been in Spain a number of years and would not wish to see anyone experience finanical difficulties. At least in the UK, you have the back up of the Social Welfare System, if you don't pay/pay enough/long enough into the Spanish Social System, you will receive nothing if times are hard/savings run out.

Work IS scarce in Spain - fact. What makes Expats think they will walk into a job when the natives are struggling themselves?? I'm sorry to say this but I strongly urge anyone coming here hoping to find work will be seriously struggling. I've seen so many businesses, expat and Spanish, collapse. There simply is not the money available for people to spend. Please bear in mind that the majority of expats are pensioners and they're struggling because of poor exchange rates so again, they have little or no money to spend.

At the end of the day, if your mind is made up, nothing anyone advises you will change your decision. But please, don't insult mine and other expats with experience of the current situation in Spain, we have your best interests at heart and simply do not want you to come back in a years time with a story of regret and hardship. You came to us for advice, we have given you an impartial view of life in Spain at present. I am sorry the response hasn't been more positive.

I wish you all the very best.

PS I have been on the southern Costa Blanca for 5 years and also know the Murcia/Costa Calida region very well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Drooby,
> 
> I'm fully aware of the global economic situation, including in the UK.
> 
> ...


Why is it that everyone (including me before we came over) thinks its gonna be easier in Spain? 

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

When I came to Spain, it WAS! I found work very easily, had a fantastic social life, bars/restaurants/clubs were heaving not only with holiday makers but permanent residents.

I've noticed the decline begin on the Costa Blanca about 3 years ago. The past 18 months has worsened and now I'm back after a 6 month stint in the Middle East, the area I live in is on it's knee's with many people scratching for ANY work they can find. The authorities have been clamping down on those who fail to legally register their business/fine employers who do not offer Employment contracts which, as many know, is an expensive affair!!! This means many businesses cannot afford to employ new staff. In days of old, if you could speak a good level of Spanish, you would find employment with relative ease but this is no longer the case.

I've seen many Spanish owned businesses and especially the bars/restaurants close/up for sale over the past year; if Spaniards are struggling, an Expat will fare far worse.

A saying we use here is: you arrive in Spain with 2 million and leave with 1. Scary but so very true!!!


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Drooby,
> 
> I'm fully aware of the global economic situation, including in the UK.
> 
> ...



Hi Pasanda,

Not got a clue what you are talking about with regards to insulting yourself or other expats. My comment was meant as general chit chat and not aimed at any one comment or person and mentions the currant situation in uk where i personally live not the uk as a whole or even spain. 
Can't see anything in my comment about your response with regards to not apreciating advice or critaciseing anyone impartial view.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Drooby,

I understood your message to read that you believe Spain to be "grass greener" (the internet is not the best medium to express oneself); I've responded accordingly and contrary to your belief. Please read what I have written regarding the Costa's above. Life here at the moment is VERY difficult, I'm simply pointing this out to you as I'm currently on the Costa Blanca/Costa Calida and can see the misery many are going through right now.

By all means research business idea's, I could put you in touch with contacts I have here, but again, I would seriously ask you to reconsider. Businesses are struggling and this looks likely to continue for some time. You may come up with an idea that is unique to this area but when money is extremely tight for residents here (and bear in mind the holiday season is now over), you will struggle to meet your overheads, let alone pay yourself a wage.

My advice is given for free and without malice. You asked for advice, and as I previously stated, it has been given to you. What you choose to do with it is entirely your choice.

Again, I DO wish you all the best, you will need it.


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

*it ain't just economics*

I could now wittle on for pages and pages but i will try not to. We (that is me n the missus) want to come to Spain not to make money, far from it, we accept that we will almost certainly be scratching around trying to make ends meet and just getting by, much like we are here thats fine. The point is, like the world over "it will get better". no one knows if this global thing has bottomed out yet but be sure of one thing, in the financial world "what goes down does come up". 
The main reason we cant wait to leave this country "GREAT BRITAIN" is that it aint great no more. We want a better life for our kids, in a country where you dont get stabbed or beaten to death "coz yooz dis respectin me". which is happening so frequently here that it is now page 7 news, chelsea football teams food taster made it in first. Kids in our little village are out in force every night drinking and smoking weed and having underage sex and no one gives a toss, call the police and you get "we dont have the manpower", funny they got the man power for setting up roadblocks, looking for tax and mot dodgers and pray a bald tyre. , no we're not niave to think spain is crime free but ive read the statistics and it aint as bad as here, in fact i bet if you looked into it the crime rates probably drop in the UK during summer and rise sharply on the costas because the Brits are on holiday. The point of us coming is for our kids if we struggle and live dirt poor for the restof our lives...so be it, we fine with that if in the end we can say our kids have grown up happy, respected and respectfull and with a more worldly view than that of a chav and fluent in a second language then our goal would have been achieved. I have now stepped down off the soapbox


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Drooby,
> 
> I understood your message to read that you believe Spain to be "grass greener" (the internet is not the best medium to express oneself); I've responded accordingly and contrary to your belief. Please read what I have written regarding the Costa's above. Life here at the moment is VERY difficult, I'm simply pointing this out to you as I'm currently on the Costa Blanca/Costa Calida and can see the misery many are going through right now.
> 
> ...


Hi Pasanda,

Still alot of research to do before final step is taken. but i by no means believe the grass is greener though it may be slightly warmer. We have lived in France, Belgium Holland to name a few but always seem drawn back to Spain.
Though the financial climate is bad this does benefit those who wish to buy property as silly offers are being accepted and this may be very helpful with regards to our business idea.
Work will be a problem but it's catch 22 good economy's=higher property prices.
It is a big and brave step for us all.
I will pm my business details if you like your opinion would be appreciated. x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> I could now wittle on for pages and pages but i will try not to. We (that is me n the missus) want to come to Spain not to make money, far from it, we accept that we will almost certainly be scratching around trying to make ends meet and just getting by, much like we are here thats fine. The point is, like the world over "it will get better". no one knows if this global thing has bottomed out yet but be sure of one thing, in the financial world "what goes down does come up".
> The main reason we cant wait to leave this country "GREAT BRITAIN" is that it aint great no more. We want a better life for our kids, in a country where you dont get stabbed or beaten to death "coz yooz dis respectin me". which is happening so frequently here that it is now page 7 news, chelsea football teams food taster made it in first. Kids in our little village are out in force every night drinking and smoking weed and having underage sex and no one gives a toss, call the police and you get "we dont have the manpower", funny they got the man power for setting up roadblocks, looking for tax and mot dodgers and pray a bald tyre. , no we're not niave to think spain is crime free but ive read the statistics and it aint as bad as here, in fact i bet if you looked into it the crime rates probably drop in the UK during summer and rise sharply on the costas because the Brits are on holiday. The point of us coming is for our kids if we struggle and live dirt poor for the restof our lives...so be it, we fine with that if in the end we can say our kids have grown up happy, respected and respectfull and with a more worldly view than that of a chav and fluent in a second language then our goal would have been achieved. I have now stepped down off the soapbox


I agree with everything you've said about the UK, but having lived here for 9 months now, I'm not sure I agree with what you say about Spain being better with regards to motoring. I thought it would be but in my opinion its far more strict than the UK especially with regards to driving and traffic police/guardia. I've been stopped and had to produce my paperwork loads of times at road side checks (they have a favourite place on the round about near my sons school). They even check that I have my hi-vis jacket and triangle! And apparently its no good just having your insurance certificate with you - if you dont also have proof of payment you receive an on the spot fine. I was only ever stopped once in the UK, here its almost a bi-weekly occurrence and my friends here would sway the same!

I cant believe its better than the UK in that respect!

As for violence, well no I dont know what the statistics are, I assume that it is in general safer here, So maybe they can afford to police the roads better!!??? 

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Drooby,

Please do and I will try to help as much as I can.

With regards to crime in Spain, it happens as much here as in any country. We have missing children (Please see my thread on missing Irish girl, Amy), feral gangs making certain area's "no go", today, it was reported the GC had smashed a paedophile ring with 121 people arrested, car crime, burglaries, bag snatches, drugs (I've witnessed Spanish youths smoking marujuana on beaches), the legal age for sexual consent is lower in Spain than the UK, racist behaviour, domestic violence stats are high here....... Spain is NO better OR worse than the UK. ALL countries have their problems, sunshine does not mean utopia.

Many expats don't read Spanish papers due to the language barrier thus resulting in them missing what is REALLY happening in Spain.

I love Spain, it's a beautiful country steeped in tradition and history, especially Islamic history which is something very close to my heart. I have found most Spanish people to be warm and welcoming, the food is awesome and the weather is far better than Blighty......but all this does come at a cost.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure I agree with what you say about Spain being better with regards to motoring. I thought it would be but in my opinion its far more strict than the UK especially with regards to driving and traffic police/guardia. I've been stopped and had to produce my paperwork loads of times at road side checks (they have a favourite place on the round about near my sons school). They even check that I have my hi-vis jacket and triangle! And apparently its no good just having your insurance certificate with you - if you dont also have proof of payment you receive an on the spot fine.


In general Jo - I have to say that it's FAR more relaxing to drive in Spain - still. It's one of my hobbies - and here it's still OK.

In the UK the number of cameras means you concentrate on looking for speed traps - here you still can concentrate on traffic. Of course in certain places (Madrid city in rush hour) you need to! - There are huge areas of Spain (not the coast) that are so remote that you'll be lucky if you see a car an hour. 

*The GC checks are MUCH more common on the coast because they're LOOKING for uninsured and illegally unregistered foreign plated vehicles. A lot of ex pats "forget". - here too. Also it's a common drug-runners route up the coast road towards France. Yes YOU NEED PROOF THAT THE CERTIFICATE IS STILL VALID - i.e PAID. There is no 5 days to provide documentation rule here. No argument - just a fine. They're also going to look for vest and 2 triangles in Spanish cars - and MAY insist in foreign cars too.*It's a legal requirement for TRANSIT on Spanish roads - not registration. This sort of thing USED to be more visible before the EU. And imo should be made more visible at borders etc.

Here I've only been stopped thrice in 10 years. DO NOT GET OUT OF THE CAR UNLESS THEY ASK YOU TO. You'll be TOLD to get back in. 

Crime here is as visible and regional as anywhere else. As P says though - If all you watch is Sky-news well you wont see it until you're part of it. This then hits UK news as "expats targeted". As elsewhere here what is reported is often POLITICALLY motivated. Domestic crime is made deliberately visible. 

Marijuana is LEGAL in Spain. Legally you should not do so in public BUT it's a very minor offence. Spain is however the Cocaine capital of Europe. 

Petty crime - well there's a GOLDEN RULE of life. Look like a victim - you'll be victimised. Playing "spot the expat" on the coasts is NOT a hard game to play.

Was interested to read that even in the "shanty towns" there are zones. Some are so closed that it's certain the police/GC would only go with Tanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I could be wrong here, but I often think that crime seems so bad in the UK because the media report every single thing relentlessly. The play it up and turn it inside out, talking about it non-stop and sensationalising it!! Ok, I dont speak much Spanish, but when I watch the Spanish News, they mention crime or some criminal "goings on" somewhere, but then they move on.

My point is - maybe crime is as bad in Spain, its just not pushed down our throats as in the UK

Just my thoughts???????

Jo


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

We dont need to see it on the news,we see it with our own eyes everyday!
Girls & boys going round smashing peoples windows(& we live in a nice village),
I cant go into our local shop in the evening without being abused by youths using
foul language,drinking,smoking & just being nuisances & all because there is nothing 
else for them to do!
28 stabbings of teenagers alone this year so far in & around london,& one very sad case
of an 11 year old boy being shot dead just yards from where he lived,he died in his mothers
arms & as far as i know they are still searching for the killer!(this is the missus now by the way).

Any one in the eu can pretty much come over here & claim off our government which is good for them( & i dont blame them as i'm not racist i just hate everybody equally lol) but not so good for us as we cant even look after our own properly ie nhs crisis,too many homeless as we dont have any where for them to live,the list goes on,so in my opinion i think its a good thing that the spanish dont just give handouts to all & sundry,that way they can look after their own properly which is just the way it should be,coz if they cant look out for their own first then they shouldn'nt be giving handouts to anyone else like our government does.

Anyway we(me & the old man as i'm now calling him as he seems to like calling me the missus which i loathe lol) really appreciate your honesty on this subject & will take all of it on board,we are actually more scared than excited as we know how hard it was when we lived in costa del sol on 2000(not 99 like the old man says) & we did'nt have two children then!

We could all sit on here all day debating spain vs england(good job its not the world cup as we all know who would win that one),but please, all we really want to know is do you all think its a nicer place for children to grow up in?
We have money behind us so thats not a problem for a while,we just want a better lifestyle for our babies & the thought of them growing up in a country that is pretty much losing its sight of whats really going on around them is pretty scary for us in alot of ways so we are just debating on whats scarier really,its not about the money or about how many times we are going to be pulled over by the police its about life long difference in the way our children are going to be living in this world,thats all we really want to know.

Its good to talk to people who really know whats going on over there,can we have some of the reasons why you are all still living there please,cheers.

I know you probably get alot of peeps on here thinking that they are coming over to paradise but we are not looking through rose tinted glasses,we are old & ugly enough(well the old man is quite ugly anyway lol) to know that it is going to be tough no matter where we are in the world because lets face it life is quite **** sometimes,its just the kids thing really,i would rather have it tough & my kids be safer,happier & in a place where people still seem to have respect for themselves,so answers on a postcard please,cheers.x

My name is Lee(yes i am a girl) & my hubby is Allen.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi all ... well your all scaring me .. i no life is hard in what ever country you live in... its pros and cons with everywhere . if someones got an idea to move away its beter to have tryed then to never have tryed and always kept woundering what if .. there are sucsess stories out there otherwise people wouldnt be doing it .. the money sitch is the same all round the globe and if people have savings set aside then there be ok .. there are jobs it just depends on what u do . i wish u all suscess and keep going with what ever u wont in life cuz its to short .


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi all ... well your all scaring me .. i no life is hard in what ever country you live in... its pros and cons with everywhere . if someones got an idea to move away its beter to have tryed then to never have tryed and always kept woundering what if .. there are sucsess stories out there otherwise people wouldnt be doing it .. the money sitch is the same all round the globe and if people have savings set aside then there be ok .. there are jobs it just depends on what u do . i wish u all suscess and keep going with what ever u wont in life cuz its to short .


Well said lainsy!thats just what i was thinking!


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

lshilleto said:


> Well said lainsy!thats just what i was thinking!


hi ya .... i just thought id add my little bit .. life is what you make it and money aint everything ... im moving over to better my childrens life i dont wont my kids roaming the streets and doing the things they shouldnt be doing cuz theres nothing eles to do .. if theres a chance to put them on the right track and show them that life isnt about drugs crime and what ever elese the little s**** get up to least we can say we did our bit .. they will chose there path but we have to show them it aint all about being the big guy . its living a life to the fullist and grabbing any oppertunity that comes there way( wish i could spell) lol .. my kids are my life and they deserve the best ..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lainsy said:


> hi all ... well your all scaring me .. i no life is hard in what ever country you live in... its pros and cons with everywhere . if someones got an idea to move away its beter to have tryed then to never have tryed and always kept woundering what if .. there are sucsess stories out there otherwise people wouldnt be doing it .. the money sitch is the same all round the globe and if people have savings set aside then there be ok .. there are jobs it just depends on what u do . i wish u all suscess and keep going with what ever u wont in life cuz its to short .



I agree with it all!! the UK is finished as far as I'm concerned. It not a nice place anymore. .

All I ever try to say on this forum is dont burn your bridges. It worries me that people with families come over here for a better life and end up with nothing. No money, no job and of course no rent. Then what?? Thats all!


Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

lshilleto said:


> all we really want to know is do you all think its a nicer place for children to grow up in?


This imo depends WHERE YOU LIVE - Much as in the UK. 

I work in a small village - live in one that's a bit bigger. And whilst I know there are things like vandalism it's more through boredom than mal content. 

According to the local police (who I work alongside) there's little drugs issue here. There is domestic violence - but a lot of the misdemeanour's are more thoughtlessness than intent to break the law. A lot of "I've always left my car here whilst I went for a beer - why cant I any more?".

Where I live there is remarkably little street activity and on the whole the kids seem courteous. 

BUT go to certain areas of Madrid or even some of the larger towns - and the situation can & does change rapidly. There is even talk of a CURFEW for youngsters under 14. This would be a major event as it will affect all sorts of other things. 

I know my brother in law is pleased his daughter managed to avoid problems. he spent most of her youth acting as chauffeur to make sure of it. 

All this said: I'd be as content to bring up kids where my parents live in the UK though. South Dorset.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....the trouble is also that the same Brits that we're running away from in the UK seem to be coming here as well. I feel far more uncomfortable walking passed a group of Brit teenagers here than I do Spanish - I dont know why as I've never had problems. 

Its not the country that causes the problems on the whole, its the people in it and if we're all moving over here........

Maybe, maybe not?????? I also believe the heat tends to dampen down physical aggression

Jo


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

*Dorset*



chris(madrid) said:


> This imo depends WHERE YOU LIVE - Much as in the UK.
> 
> I work in a small village - live in one that's a bit bigger. And whilst I know there are things like vandalism it's more through boredom than mal content.
> 
> ...


My father inlaw lives in brixham in devon & its lovely,i would move there but he wants to move to spain too!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> ....the trouble is also that the same Brits that we're running away from in the UK seem to be coming here as well. I feel far more uncomfortable walking passed a group of Brit teenagers here than I do Spanish - I dont know why as I've never had problems.
> 
> Its not the country that causes the problems on the whole, its the people in it and if we're all moving over here........
> 
> ...


Jo,
I hate leaving my house these days I'm scared of having to look over my shoulder all the time and asking who's behind me what are they carrying what are they thinking? I don't feel like that when I'm in Spain and when I was in Benidorm in July there were teenagers around asking for people to help them with a school project, they were polite and just made me feel safe in the community. I know in Benidorm they do have problems but hey if you walk down the beach in Benidorm you dont have to look over your shoulder and ask yourself a million and one questions like you do in the UK. Spanish teenagers are taught respect they dont rule the roost and they work because they have to. So yeah society and upbringing in Spain seems to be more respectful if you get what I mean.
Emma


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> ....the trouble is also that the same Brits that we're running away from in the UK seem to be coming here as well. I feel far more uncomfortable walking passed a group of Brit teenagers here than I do Spanish - I dont know why as I've never had problems.
> 
> Its not the country that causes the problems on the whole, its the people in it and if we're all moving over here........
> 
> ...


Yeah i know what your saying,i feel so intimadated when i walk past a group of teenagers its horrible,they are horrible,i really dont want my children to end up like that!

I agree about the people also,lets just hope that all the ones moving to spain are the decent folk who think alike & want to get their kids away,but unfortunatley i dont think thats the case.

I suppose there's more trouble on the coast,is there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> Yeah i know what your saying,i feel so intimadated when i walk past a group of teenagers its horrible,they are horrible,i really dont want my children to end up like that!
> 
> I agree about the people also,lets just hope that all the ones moving to spain are the decent folk who think alike & want to get their kids away,but unfortunatley i dont think thats the case.
> 
> I suppose there's more trouble on the coast,is there?


wherever you live, Spain, UK, anywhere, your children will end up like that if you bring them up like that.(I dont mean "you", but ... you know what I mean!!). 

Theres certainly more crime during the holiday season on the coast - yes, the british lager lout, enjoying the cheap booze. But the Spanish in Benalmadena are sick of it and as a consequence have cracked down on the bar licences of british bars. No music, set closing times, harder to qualify to obtain a licence etc.. Of course that causing more bars to close.... and so it goes on!


Jo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I and my OH are pensioners and living on the Costa del Sol and love it. Yes times and money gets tight sometimes but that is true for everywhere, and when it happens you make do. Just do the proper thing and do not over extent yourself and you should be fine. Exchange rates are bade at this time so you have to adjust for that. But I do find I can live better in Spain than in the UK for sure even with the exchange rate as it is.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi ya .... i just thought id add my little bit .. life is what you make it and money aint everything ... im moving over to better my childrens life i dont wont my kids roaming the streets and doing the things they shouldnt be doing cuz theres nothing eles to do .. if theres a chance to put them on the right track and show them that life isnt about drugs crime and what ever elese the little s**** get up to least we can say we did our bit .. they will chose there path but we have to show them it aint all about being the big guy . its living a life to the fullist and grabbing any oppertunity that comes there way( wish i could spell) lol .. my kids are my life and they deserve the best ..



Well said me love!


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all this is lee's ol man just gettin on for a ramble. To draw a line under the should we should'nt we debate i would like to say thanks for everyones input we really appreciate it and any more advice is always welcome. We're coming out whatever, weve got more to lose if we dont and if in a year we hate it, cant survive, miss England and the lousy weather or whatever, least we can say "we had a go". I don't wanna be wonderin what if. We are poor here maybe we will make it who knows but its worth a go. 
Has anyone been to a footie match over there i mean like Real Madrid, Barca, Valencia etc its on my things to do list when we out there, hey might even find a new team to support as mine is doing absolute pants at the mo.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

lshilleto said:


> Hi all this is lee's ol man just gettin on for a ramble. To draw a line under the should we should'nt we debate i would like to say thanks for everyones input we really appreciate it and any more advice is always welcome. We're coming out whatever, weve got more to lose if we dont and if in a year we hate it, cant survive, miss England and the lousy weather or whatever, least we can say "we had a go". I don't wanna be wonderin what if. We are poor here maybe we will make it who knows but its worth a go.
> Has anyone been to a footie match over there i mean like Real Madrid, Barca, Valencia etc its on my things to do list when we out there, hey might even find a new team to support as mine is doing absolute pants at the mo.


hi ya ... good for you im please for you and thats the way we feel just call it an adventure .. good luck


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi all ... well your all scaring me .. i no life is hard in what ever country you live in... its pros and cons with everywhere . if someones got an idea to move away its beter to have tryed then to never have tryed and always kept woundering what if .. there are sucsess stories out there otherwise people wouldnt be doing it .. the money sitch is the same all round the globe and if people have savings set aside then there be ok .. there are jobs it just depends on what u do . i wish u all suscess and keep going with what ever u wont in life cuz its to short .


Hi Lainsy,

Please accept my apologies, my intention wasn't to scare you or anyone else planning on living in Spain, it was simply to highlight that Spain has it's own problems as does any country in the world.

The problems we face on the Costa's are burglaries, prostitution (normally controlled by criminal gangs), muggings, theft from motor vehicles etc etc etc. Due to the close proximity of North Africa, there are many illegal immigrants who get through the net and turn up on Spanish shores unable to work due to their alien status. This forces them into crime and believe me, these guys are bloody good at their chosen vocation!!!!

I've heard so many expats over the years go on about the "wonderful" life in Spain, how the UK is a dump/tip/finished etc. Never forget, the UK gave us ALL the opportunity to enable us to buy abroad, that we should never forget and put it into perspective that the UK is a wealthy country (I know, it doesn't seem that way right now BUT it is compared to countries I've visited!) As I previously stated, I've loved living in Spain, but I'll never wear rose tinted specs. 

Many people DO make the move over here but far more make the move back to the UK every year for various reasons, the primary reasons being lack of employment/children not happy/bullying in schools/being victims of crime and feeling unsafe. 

I wish everyone planning on coming over here all the very best and I sincerely hope it works out for you all. I'm simply highlighting the problems you may encounter. My last piece of advice is to learn Spanish and FAST!! Integrate into the Spanish way of life and try to avoid sticking to expat area's only. You will be surprised that by using a few words of Spanish how much you'll be helped and how many Spanish people actually speak English. I believe we should show respect to our host country and at least try to learn the language......oh, and NEVER mention Franco, my Spanish friends simply will NEVER discuss him, period!!


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Lainsy,
> 
> Please accept my apologies, my intention wasn't to scare you or anyone else planning on living in Spain, it was simply to highlight that Spain has it's own problems as does any country in the world.
> 
> ...


hi passanda , thanks for that piece of advice .. we are learning spanish from the rosseta stone on my pc whilst here and then we will come over and make it a priority as i fully understand where you are coming from with the respect thing.. do u feel the kids are safe as to things like trafficking n stuff as my worse nightmare is to have my little monkeys stolen . do u hear much of that going on there , i have seen your note pinned up thats just horrifick.. .. .How is the weather there at the mo .. and who is franco lol sorry maybe i should no that


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Lainsy,
> 
> Please accept my apologies, my intention wasn't to scare you or anyone else planning on living in Spain, it was simply to highlight that Spain has it's own problems as does any country in the world.
> 
> ...


Hiyas,
Great advice there Pasanada, what you said about learning a few Spanish words is 100% correct! When I first visiting Benidorm and stayed in the only hotel I have ever stayed in, in Benidorm. I was very surprised to find how happy the staff were when I could answer some of their questions like "que tal?" and so on.. I celebrated my 18th birthday in the hotel in April the staff asked if I was interested in moving to Spain when I said yes they were very eager to help with improving my Spanish, since then they told me I had to try my best to answer them in Spanish. I did and its amazing what I learned and when I visited in July my cery good friend Luisa was off work for a little holiday, Suzana my other friend was happy to help me send her a text message and Luisa came to see me on her time off. The Spanish will help you if you prove your prepaired to learn and that someting I admire about them. Luisa and Suzana had already told me that the Spanish wont talk about Franco and other subjects their not to keen on and to be honest I'm glad I have these amazing people as friends I feel privilaged as I am young and both are older than me Luisa is in her 30s and Suzana in her 50's so yeah there is a large difference, but to me age isnt a problem I get on better who are older than me more than people my age. 
Agreed Spain has troubles just like everywhere and people need to realise that things are not always greener on the other side of the fence not any more anyway, maybe in a few years time when everything starts improving again families will have more luck with moving successfully to Spain, but I do not have to worry about children and so on I just need to get my head down and go for it after all I am young, free and single and if things don't work out then I can come home I don't have to worry about where I will stay or getting my children into a school again. So for me I believe the move may have more chances of success.

Sorry about the long post hope I didn't bore you.
Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi again,

Children are generally safe here. There was a case of a 13 year old girl who was raped, sodomised and murdered about 3 years ago but the culprit was a classmate. There have been the odd report of strange persons hanging around schools but to be honest, crime against children are rare. I have heard reports that drug crime has been detected in schools and have seen many British teenagers totally spaced out!!! BUT please don't think it's all doom and gloom, the above scenario's ARE rare here.

As an adult, you have more chance of being a victim of crime. As Chris has stated, expats are very easy to spot and are regarded to be wealthy, which by North African standards, they are. Never leave your bags unattended, avoid the distraction crimes, never leave anything valubale in view of your windows/doors (thieves have been known to use fishing rods to reel out goodies!!) and never leave anything on show in your car. You must, by law, carry a form of ID and if driving, you must have all vehicle documents. Trouble with that is if you're a victim of a robbery, you may lose all your important documents and have to go through the hassle of replacing everything (aswell as employing an interpretor for making your denouncia)!!!!

General Franco was a dictator who ruled Spain until his death in 1975. King Juan Carlos was his chosen successor and this is when Spain became a democracy. Many Spaniards are deeply ashamed of this particular part of history and I have read reports that mass graves have been unearthed since Franco's death. Funnily enough, I have a friend who is a member of the Guardia Civil and he will discuss Franco quite happily....I'm sure he believes he's still alive!! Google the history of Gen Franco for further info.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Emma,

Ramble all you like, it's nice to be able to share experiences with others. 

When I first moved to Spain, I had a smattering of Spanish (I'd studied it at school 20 years previously) but I wanted to improve. I simply hung around bars (it's a tough old life!!) and made Spanish and South American friends. I have one friend who is Austrian, we only speak in Spanish as neither of us can converse with each other in our mother tongues!! lol I used to ask "Como estas?" as this is the formal way of enquiring ater someone who isn't familiar with you but I've noticed the formal is giving way to the informal, unless you're speaking to an elderly Spaniard.

My whole point of my replies is that things in the UK are really NOT as bad as people believe. Yes, I made the move for the very same reasons and have never regretted it. I was an employee of the British Govt and know only too well that some of their policies, especially their Defence and Foreign policies suck!! However, politics in Spain are just as bad, more so at local level. I can't bear to watch Snr Zapatero, his eyes freak me out!!! lol Every country I've ever visited (I've visited 4 continents!) have their postitives and negatives.


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi ya ... good for you im please for you and thats the way we feel just call it an adventure .. good luck


Where abouts in Murcia region are you moving to. Have you found a school for your young'uns are you going for spanish state or international. did you say your hubby might have work out there! what does he do. where you movin from:


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Ramble all you like, it's nice to be able to share experiences with others.
> 
> ...


Hmm yes ol Franco was a bad un thats for sure, i read a book on the spanish civil war by Anthony Beevor. some of the stuff that went down was truly horrific and went almost un noticed due i think to the horrors of nazi germany that soon followed. As for integrating into spanish life...totally. we are all taking lessons here now. we want to move to murcia town or the outskirts because it is hopefully inland enough to be away from the boozy brits on holiday. we want to live with the spanish and not so much the expats, that said we want to make friends with brits like us, in the same boat, we aint all bad. whats murcia like it seems nice.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Ishilleto,

Yes, Franco was a brutal dictator who was also an ally of Hitler who in turn was involved with the Muslim Brotherhood in the Middle East during WW2. I shan't bore you further on that but Spanish history is fascinating!

Murcia City is beautiful!! I've enjoyed visiting this place as there is a lot to offer. I've been to a fiesta with Spanish friends local to the Murcian region; we were celebrating the sardine!!! Don't ask!! lol I was also fortunate enough to go to the open air bullring to watch a performance by Ricky Martin.....it was an unforgetable evening.

Murcia Province has a website dedicated to tourism, google it and you will find a wealth of info on cultural events, local area's of interest and a little history of the region.

My favourite place in Murcia is the Banos de Mula, about 30 minutes drive from Murcia City. These are old Roman baths and I will gaurantee you will come away refreshed, relaxed and ready to face the world again! lol I've never met other Brits there, and I have been told by my friend Antonio, who runs one of the baths, that the Spanish military use the baths too. Be warned, Spanish men are known to use the baths to take their.....ahem....secretaries for lunch.....I'll leave the rest to your imagination!  There is also a nightclub nearby, NEVER assume its a place to boogy the night away, Nightclubs in Spain are brothels!! A discotheque is a nightclub.

If I can be of further help, please give me a shout!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Well said me love!



I do agree


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

well thanks guys on that bit of spanish history i shall do some reading up on it ..


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> I do agree


im pleased you all agree


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I''ll post this here cos its quite fitting I guess. I have some friends who live in Murcia Province. The wife phoned me this afternoon. They've had enough. They're pensioners in their 60s and he's disabled. Yesterday he was mugged and pushed out of his scooter by a gang of young BRITISH lads, he wasnt badly hurt, just shaken. My friend went on to tell me its not the first time this has happened. she said the streets outside of her house are run by young thugs (some who should be at school) with ferral cats and dogs roaming around. They're frightened to even leave their house during the day, let alone the night. There estate is predomantly British, although there are some Spanish, who's kids are as bad as the Brits. The parents are no better, none seem to have jobs and make money by fair means or foul. And god help anyone who critises their thuggish kids - you'd get a dead cat hanging from your gate! (sorry colin, if you're reading this!!)

My friend was even approached by some lads who offered to protect them if they paid them!

The whole place apparently is like Beirut. My friend, who bought her neat little duplex about 3 years ago for 125,000 euros has been told she'd be lucky to get 70.000 for it, but she doesnt care she cant stand it there any longer, although how or where they'll live when they get back to the UK ????

I went to visit them last September and I thought it was lovely there - little duplexes and villas with a communal pool and gardens, all very pretty. My friend says its nothing like that now and the local police dont seem to care 

I cant give you an address or area, it wouldnt be right and obviously this is only what I've been told, so I cant confirm its true - Scary tho isnt it. The British lout is following us!!!

Jo


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> I''ll post this here cos its quite fitting I guess. I have some friends who live in Murcia Province. The wife phoned me this afternoon. They've had enough. They're pensioners in their 60s and he's disabled. Yesterday he was mugged and pushed out of his scooter by a gang of young BRITISH lads, he wasnt badly hurt, just shaken. My friend went on to tell me its not the first time this has happened. she said the streets outside of her house are run by young thugs (some who should be at school) with ferral cats and dogs roaming around. They're frightened to even leave their house during the day, let alone the night. There estate is predomantly British, although there are some Spanish, who's kids are as bad as the Brits. The parents are no better, none seem to have jobs and make money by fair means or foul. And god help anyone who critises their thuggish kids - you'd get a dead cat hanging from your gate! (sorry colin, if you're reading this!!)
> 
> My friend was even approached by some lads who offered to protect them if they paid them!
> 
> ...


Oh no Jo, I hope your friends husband is ok >.< I _*HATE*_ the thuggish teenagers make me feel like people are tarring me with the same brush! mind you its not as if the 'control meathods' like ASBOS are even seen as shameful youths are happy to walk around with them. The law just rolls over and plays dead when youths go out of control, people blame the parents, yeah ok its partly the parents fault but where is the law! if these kids lost a couple of fingers for stealing I think they would think twice not that I am for shariat law but I do think if the law wasnt soo easy on the kids who abuse the laws then the crime rates would drop. Muggings are nothing new and I know that I will be in thier "target range" when I arrive but that just means I don't give them what their looking for which is the oppertunity, heck I don't even go out dripping in gold here in the UK for the reason that gold & silver is highly valuble now, I never carry a bag any money I have is in my pockets out of sight. I am just not keen on coming over to Spain for people to take one look at me and go 'oh there's another thug just because I choose to wear a hoodie.' Heck in the UK if I walk into a shop wearing my hoodie they refuse to serve me >.< all cause of thugs!
Jo please send my best wishes to your friend and her husband(here's to hoping all will be ok for them.)

Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I see this a lot when I have to venture into what is known by my group of friends as "Britsville". You never feel safe and try to escape as quickly as possible!!

Unfortunately, the little darlings are mainly of parents who do nothing but p**s it up in bars all day long and have no idea of what their offspring are really up to. The other thing that annoys me are the British kids on scooters who show no respect for road laws or other users. I'm just waiting for one child to have an accident (I hope not!) and seeing those parents stagger from a bar and blame everyone BUT their child! 

Jo, sorry to hear of your friends bad experience, I cannot imagine what they're going through right now but I'm sending my best wishes to them both. xxx


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

God it sounds awful does'nt it,there are so many people out there without respect for themselves or anybody else,& yes its mainly the parents who can't control their own & don't give a damn if they get into trouble or not.sometimes (well alot lately) i feel ashamed to be british!
Unfortunatley there are many people out there british/spanish or otherwise who have no humanity,look at the austrian man who fathered 7 children with his daughter & kept her & the children he'd fathered locked up for several years under his roof,my god it beggers belief!
WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!
The world is a sick place to be in,but i still (cant help it) believe that there is more good in the world than bad,i have to believe it because i have young children & to think any other way is impossible.
There is so little time for us all to live in this world & if we dont try to make the best of it then what else is there?
Lets just all get on with what we feel is right at the time!
God i know thats deep but hey ho thats the way i feel!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll pass your messages on to my friend when I next speak to her. she'll be touched. She needs to know that there are caring people out there. I'll probably call her over the weekend again.

Whats sad is they came out to spain cos they thought it would be a nice safe environment to retire to, obviously they went to the wrong area!! At the time I said she should look around first, but they got sucked in by one of these "free trips to Spain" estate agents who drove them around in a mini bus til they said YES!

Jo


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'll pass your messages on to my friend when I next speak to her. she'll be touched. She needs to know that there are caring people out there. I'll probably call her over the weekend again.
> 
> Whats sad is they came out to spain cos they thought it would be a nice safe environment to retire to, obviously they went to the wrong area!! At the time I said she should look around first, but they got sucked in by one of these "free trips to Spain" estate agents who drove them around in a mini bus til they said YES!
> 
> Jo


yes they wont leave my father inlaw alone, show a little interest and you get some pushy little twerp on your case. we dont want to live in one of those complexes, none of us play golf anyway. we want to live in spain like the spanish (or as near as pos) not on one of those british enclaves, thats what we want to get away from. like the sayig goes "when in rome do as the romans do". all we hope is that we dont get tard with the same brush as the idiots or if we do hopefully after time the spanish will see we aint that way. it says you live in alhurin del torre, is that near alhurin el grande. only ask coz thats where my mother in law lived for a while. we lived at mijas golf, it was lovely there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> it says you live in alhurin del torre, is that near alhurin el grande. only ask coz thats where my mother in law lived for a while. we lived at mijas golf, it was lovely there.



Yes, we're about 10 minutes from El Grande, not quite as British, but there's a pretty good fish n chip shop there ! We live in a village just outside of La Torre called El Romeral.

I've not been to Mijas Golf, is it near Mijas Pueblo?? Now thats very a pretty village, a bit touristy though!


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, we're about 10 minutes from El Grande, not quite as British, but there's a pretty good fish n chip shop there ! We live in a village just outside of La Torre called El Romeral.
> 
> I've not been to Mijas Golf, is it near Mijas Pueblo?? Now thats very a pretty village, a bit touristy though!


not far from there, yes it is beautifull up there. we lived up behind the golf course
next door almost to Tipie hedron (not sure if thats right spelling) but she case ya dont know (coz we didnt) is Melanie griffiths mum and my claim to fame is i almost ran melanie griffith and antonio banderas over when they were out walking with their lit lun. (thats actually not that cool). We didnt live in a big villa or ouwt we rented a converted garage.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> not far from there, yes it is beautifull up there. we lived up behind the golf course
> next door almost to Tipie hedron (not sure if thats right spelling) but she case ya dont know (coz we didnt) is Melanie griffiths mum and my claim to fame is i almost ran melanie griffith and antonio banderas over when they were out walking with their lit lun. (thats actually not that cool). We didnt live in a big villa or ouwt we rented a converted garage.


Apparently Shirley Bassey has a place up there and Tony Banderas has been there fair bit cos his father died recently and he and his brother rolled their sleeves up and looked after him on their own in his last days

I never met anyone famous while I was there!!


Jo


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Apparently Shirley Bassey has a place up there and Tony Banderas has been there fair bit cos his father died recently and he and his brother rolled their sleeves up and looked after him on their own in his last days
> 
> I never met anyone famous while I was there!!
> 
> ...


i worked at imperial furniture on the main road up to mijas pueblo my boss was loaded and lived in porto benues he met rod stewert at a club so he says. dont know if imperial is still there as it was eight years ago. if only we had stayed...never mind


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> When I came to Spain, it WAS! I found work very easily, had a fantastic social life, bars/restaurants/clubs were heaving not only with holiday makers but permanent residents.
> I've noticed the decline begin on the Costa Blanca about 3 years ago. The past 18 months has worsened and now I'm back after a 6 month stint in the Middle East, the area I live in is on it's knee's with many people scratching for ANY work they can find. The authorities have been clamping down on those who fail to legally register their business/fine employers who do not offer Employment contracts which, as many know, is an expensive affair!!! This means many businesses cannot afford to employ new staff. In days of old, if you could speak a good level of Spanish, you would find employment with relative ease but this is no longer the case.
> 
> I've seen many Spanish owned businesses and especially the bars/restaurants close/up for sale over the past year; if Spaniards are struggling, an Expat will fare far worse.
> ...


Heard that saying myself several times when I lived in Calahonda a few years ago.....Its taken me two years to sort my head out as to whether to come back or not partly because of the reasons you have quite rightly pointed out. I now have lots of little money pots for various things (car, removals etc) ready for when I move back over next year, school fees sorted for 9 years and enough money for the day to day essentials for myself and my daughter again for 9 years (she will then probs come back to the UK for Uni then its her fathers problem lol) Okay maybe a tad over cautious but at least I will be able to sleep easier. As you say if the Spanish themselves are finding it tough what can we expect although I do have my own business in the Uk that I can monitor from Spain and pop back one in a while as and when necessary. FOR ME thats the only way I could go back to Calahonda ... feeling relatively secure on the financial side. 
Living in Spain is a fantastic life BUT forward planning is a must (sounds really boring and miserable that doesnt it )
xx


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

to be honest im starting to worry right now i have so many what if's running through my mind, i really don't want to get there spend xmas, new year with my Spanish friends then find that i can't get work and have to come home, cause then I would be in a right pickle I just have to hope and pray i will bw ok i dont have anyone but me to look after but i am still worrying!
Emma


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> to be honest im starting to worry right now i have so many what if's running through my mind, i really don't want to get there spend xmas, new year with my Spanish friends then find that i can't get work and have to come home, cause then I would be in a right pickle I just have to hope and pray i will bw ok i dont have anyone but me to look after but i am still worrying!
> Emma


Emma, I wish I could say you wont have a problem, but who knows? At least you have lots on your side: You're not gonna be struggling to find work to feed a family, you have no ties or commitments, you already have friends in Spain who will help you and you're young enough to turn your hand to anything. If it doesnt work out, then at least you've tried and had an adventure. You wont have lost anything and you have a home in the UK to go back to! So try not to worry, just be excited!!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> i worked at imperial furniture on the main road up to mijas pueblo my boss was loaded and lived in porto benues he met rod stewert at a club so he says. dont know if imperial is still there as it was eight years ago. if only we had stayed...never mind


I went up there yesterday and I didnt see "Imperial furniture" and I was kinda looking out for it - thats not to say it isnt there, cos I'm not the most observant person in the world!! and I coulda been on a different road looking in the wrong place!!!!LOL

Jo


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> Emma, I wish I could say you wont have a problem, but who knows? At least you have lots on your side: You're not gonna be struggling to find work to feed a family, you have no ties or commitments, you already have friends in Spain who will help you and you're young enough to turn your hand to anything. If it doesnt work out, then at least you've tried and had an adventure. You wont have lost anything and you have a home in the UK to go back to! So try not to worry, just be excited!!
> 
> Jo


I am wayy to excited for me own good I have 5 weeks to go, but I'm trying to keep it under control. I'm not afraid to try any kind of job within a healthy reason lol, but still its my first time leaving home, so I am a little bit worried about that I know my Spanish friends will help but 90% of it is up to me. True I am in a better position than many families its the paperwork I worry about more than anything, but I have been told by some good friends of mine to take a lot of paperwork even if its not relevant to the NIE with me as the Spanish love their paperwork lol so I'ma give that a try! I just bought a new laptop that is very very small lol only 10" and weighs only 1.2kg lol so that will save one worry next is internet access but from what I hear in Benidorm its mostly wireless anyway but yeah there are still a lot of things that are running through my head right now lol.
Emma


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Go for it,you only live once,much luck to you,im sure you will be fine!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Emma, you're experiencing what most if not all expats feel before making "the leap"! I really wouldn't worry, it's only your body gearing up for the "fight or flight" scenario.

As you have Spanish friends, I feel you will be fine. They tend to know more of whats going on in their own country than us expats do!

Good luck, keep smiling and welcome the next chapter of your adventor with an open mind and open arms!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Emma, you're experiencing what most if not all expats feel before making "the leap"! I really wouldn't worry, it's only your body gearing up for the "fight or flight" scenario.
> 
> As you have Spanish friends, I feel you will be fine. They tend to know more of whats going on in their own country than us expats do!
> 
> Good luck, keep smiling and welcome the next chapter of your adventor with an open mind and open arms!


Thank you all for your kind comments, just had a bit of good news over here lol my friend ( my old english teacher) has had a baby girl which is fab lol, we have kept in contact since i left school so its pretty cool.  Really now need to settle down lol if you saw me now i expect you would think i belonged in the funny farm. I do have some amazing Spanish friends that I know will make my life a little easier when I arrive!
Emma


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I first visited Spain in 1965, well before Franco's death, other than the obvious increase in personal wealth I don't see that the Spanish have changed as much as we have in the UK. The Spanish still have the same good manners as they did then, unlike a lot of the British who appear to exist solely for themselves in their own insular little world 

Spain during the 1930's was hurtling into communism and the antidote appeared to be Fascism. Franco was indeed brutal in respect of the post civil war purges and executions, but on the other hand he kept Spain out of the Second World War, not an easy task as Hitler viewed him as an ally. This delayed Spain entering the cut and thrust of the 20'th century until it's latter quarter and IMHO stopped it making a lot of the mistakes that the so called democratic nations made. They held on to good old fashioned family values and intrinsic honesty that still exist to this day.

My wife and I have been attacked by five yobs in the district where we live (10 minutes drive from Chatsworth Park, so hardly a rough area). We have had one car stolen off the drive and another off the road. We were lucky enough to have our six foot four son coming in through the front door as the burgler was coming in through the patio door (£1500 worth of damage), he legged it, the police caught him breaking into a car but as he was absent from a remand home and had other charges against him they didn't charge him.

We both feel far safer in Spain than we do in the UK, the area of La Fustera on the Northern Costa Blanca, where we returned from last week, feels more like home than our UK home. Granted my mates villa where we stayed has security bars and shutters to the windows, window bolts, burgler alarm and an entry phone system to the gated drive, we appreciate that these things are not there to keep us in. There was also a constant police/GC presence on the urbanisation whilst we play spot the copper in the UK.

You guys who have made the move know far more than me about living in Spain, but I don't hear any of you wanting to come back.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> You guys who have made the move know far more than me about living in Spain, but I don't hear any of you wanting to come back.




Making the move is the easy bit, making it work is the hard part !

Personally I see no reason to return to old blighty and my line of work allows me to live pretty much anywhere I fancy. For me, Spain knocks spots off old blighty.

Good luck to all those that make the move, but be warned, there is no easy ride and nothing is for free, you need money to live like everywhere else in the world

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

crookesey said:


> We have had one car stolen off the drive and another off the road.
> 
> You guys who have made the move know far more than me about living in Spain, but I don't hear any of you wanting to come back.


I had my car broken into within 5 hours of first arriving in Spain many years back. I arrived at 02:30 and at 07:30 went to the car and the locks had been screwdriver'd.

Fortunately they managed to force the doors SHUT - Still needed a garage to get my things out.

I make no bones about it - I gave up on the UK in 1990 and I lit out for Germany. Wouldn't stop me going back to the UK though - would just depend on the circumstances. 

If I knew I could make money in the UK and was destitute here - I'd be off like a shot. But as it is we have one SALARY guaranteed for life here.

As for Franco - WW2 would have ruined ANY chances of him retaining power even if the AXIS powers had won. This I think he knew.


----------

